# Partitionierung von Linux vornehmen



## sterndi (6. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab wieder einmal ein größeres Privates Projekt und musste mir einen neuen TEST-Webserver anschaffen.
Jetzt zu meiner config. 

Ich habe 3 stk 80 gb HDD's drin und eine 10 GB HDD

Jetzt zu meiner wunsch config ich möchte gerne die 10 GB HDD als System Partition nehmen sprich da soll alles drauf sein für das System sprich apache, samba, java, uvm. 

Auf den anderen 3 HDD's soll eine 80 gb hdd für Samba sein 1x 80 gb hdd für den Webserver inkl. MYSQL Datenbank. und auf der anderen die soll als backup dienen vom webserver 

jetzt zu meinen problem wie würdet Ihr mir empfehlen das ganze zu partitionieren.
Es ist so das des öfteren wenn die ressourcen nicht mehr reichner der pc gewechselt wird sprich die hdds die 3x80 gb sollten dann im neuen auch gehen 

Wie würdet Ihr mir die Partitionierung vorschlagen?


----------



## andy72 (6. März 2007)

Du kannst doch die Platten unter Linux an jedem beliebigen Punkt im Dateisystem mounten, d.h., zB kannst Du den Webserver unter /usr/www installieren, und dorthin die Platte mounten, dann kannst Du mysql unter /usr/mysql mounten etc. Du musst, wie Du ja schreibst, wenn Du die Platten woanders hinein baust natürlich darauf achten, dass die Software ja auch in gewisser weise von einander abhängt - PHP/MySQL zB, also solltest Du PHP da installieren, wo Du die Datenbank hast. 

Du kannst natürlich auch die Installtionen so durchführen, dass Du NUR die Daten auf den Platten hast, und vom Server unabhängig bist (was in meiner Sicht mehr sinn macht), also installierst Du LAMP ganz normal, und konfigurierst die Server so, dass die Daten eben separiert liegen 

LG
Andy


----------



## Vatar (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zur Partitionierung.

Ich habe 3 Festplatten, 2 davon waren schon in einem Linux-Software-RAID und die dritte war mal meine Windows-Datenplatte (ist also noch FAT32).

Wenn ich jetzt die Partitionierung einrichten will so habe ich auf der (ehemaligen) FAT-Platte irgend entwas komisches stehen was ich aber auch nicht löschen kann.

Hier mal meine Partitionstabelle:

```
/dev/sda				153GB			DM pdc_cchehfggfh (der Eintrag ist bei "Belegt Von")
/dev/sdb				180GB
/dev/sdb1				180GB	Linux RAID
/dev/sdc				180GB
/dev/sdc1				180GB	Linux RAID
/dev/md0
/dev/mapper/pdc_cchehfggfh		153GB
/dev/mapper/pdc_cchehfggfh_part1	153GB
```

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich hier machen kann/muss?

Danke


----------



## Vatar (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir selbst mit *Trick 17* helfen können.

Ich habe einfach die RAID-Platten abgehängt und nochmal gestartet. Jetzt macht er mir auch keinen so dämlichen Vorschlag mehr


----------

